# Large Volume of Classical CDs Available



## crk06c (Oct 5, 2009)

My grandfather was in love with music. For many years, he collected music and stereo equipment, and some of my fondest memories are of working together with him in his wood shop listening to the classical channel. My grandfather has since passed away, and left my grandmother with the arduous task of determining what to do with all of his things. She has given me a number of Classical CDs, as well as some Pop/Rock, Jazz, Country, and Soundtrack collections to find homes for. I'm compiling a list including label, year, performer, etc. but in the meantime, if there's anything specific you all are looking for, feel free to contact me and I'll tell you if I have it.

Charles King
[email protected]


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Always the same sad story; an old serious collector died, and the widow and/or sons who doesen't share his love for music, don't know what to do with the collection, and frequently end selling the lot to a trader at 50 cents or less per record. And maybe mixed between the vinyls there are some extreme rarities like the Martzy's Bach I referred on another post. I'm curious to know how much the seller of that paid for it. Maybe for "old and mono vinyls nobody listen now" he offer a dollar each.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> Always the same sad story; an old serious collector died, and the widow and/or sons who doesen't share his love for music, don't know what to do with the collection, and frequently end selling the lot to a trader at 50 cents or less per record.


Please don't say such things. It just makes me


----------



## crk06c (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, well, I've already spoken with some local used CD sellers, and they've all made their offers. It was a lot like what you say. So here I am, if you have any ideas as to what these things are worth, when I get the list up I'd appreciate input.

The CDs aren't collector quality. Quite a few are lesser labels in slim jewel cases without the back cover. You see, my grandfather was more interested in listening than collecting, so he discarded quite a few cases and loaded and catalogued his CDs in two 200 disc CD players. I managed to find about 40 of the original cases with back covers from my dad's office, where he was storing copies of various software in them.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Try to find a classical music lover who will at least appreciate the collection and respect it's history, rather than a dealer who's only looking to make a profit. Where do you live? Perhaps some of the members here may even be close.


----------



## crk06c (Oct 5, 2009)

Tallahassee FL


----------

